

Ask HN: Best+cheapest Linux VPS? - phlux

What is the best / most affordable linux VPS available that you use?
======
jrsmith1279
I recently started using <http://www.webbynode.com/> and like it a lot. Plans
start at $9.99 for 256 MB, 12 GB of storage, and 150 GB/mo of transfer.

------
HowardRoark
hazenet.co.uk - $8.40 for 1GB

intovps.com - $10 for 1GB

prgmr.com - $20 for 1GB

vpsfarm.com - $21.6 for 1GB

chunkhost.com - $37 for 1GB

linode.com - $39.95 for 1GB

slicehost.com - $70 for 1GB

Whats your bandwidth requirement?

~~~
phlux
BW is basically zero. I am looking for a development/tutorial machine that is
simply accessible from anywhere. Something I can SSH - would be great to RDP
to it so I can have a rails dev box with CLI IDE and a browser.

------
brianbreslin
cheapest one I use is a rackspace cloud 256MB instance. its like $11/month.

------
tsuyoshi
The best in my opinion is Linode. Their service is just outstanding and they
don't oversell. They are not the cheapest though.

